# Need help replacing the heater core- anybody?



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I've got a broken heater core (on my 88) that I need to remove and replace with one from my other car (an 87). Both cars have functioning A/C as well.
Is there any way to change them without having to discharge and disconnect the A/C stuff on both cars? I'm not worried about having to find a place to discharge the 88, but the 87 is not possible to drive to anyone to have it done.

I'm also working on a 0$ budget.. 

Anybody replace their heater cores themselves? 
Any help would be wonderful..
It's not easy from what I gather, but there is NO way I'm going to endure another winter without any heat.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I must be misunderstanding something. The heater core is not connected to the A/C system, so why would you need to open up the A/C system to remove/replace the heater core?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I did mine a while back. Total friggin PITA! If you want to do it without getting so frustrated you want to torch your car you would be better off pulling the whole dash off. Otherwise you can't get the core housing completely apart and it's almost impossible to get it installed correctly.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Well.. considering I've never touched the heater core, all I've had for reference is the Haynes book which says that the A/C would have to be discharged. It doesn't explain -why- it would have to be done, so I just assumed it would. Guess I made an ass outta... anyways.
So it isn't nessisary to mess with any part of the A/C?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not sure. I never had to replace the core in the Pulsar while I had it, and yours isn't identical even if I had. Maybe it's necessary to open up the A/C system in order to get the dash off. Other than that, it shouldn't be required. The only vehicles I've had to replace heater cores in were my B2's (one for a failure, the other as a maintenance item) and it's about a 15 minute job since there's no dash removal required at all.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

You won't have to discharge the A/C as long as you pull the dash off. If you don't pull it off you'll have to literally crack the heater core housing to pull it apart enought to swap out the core. There are some bolts you can only get to by pulling the dash. 

The service manuals want you to get to the heater core by removing the A/C evaporator and it's housing. They don't figure it's easier to pull the dash. Which it may or may not be but at least you don't have to discharge the A/C.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Ahh... okay. Gotcha. Much thanks for the help


----------

